# Ironman World Championship 2021 live on FB now



## Stephenite (7 May 2022)

Ironman World Championship 2021 live on FB now if anyone is interested.

Blumenthal coming to the finishing line very soon

https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?ref=watch_permalink&v=502671491556172


----------



## cougie uk (8 May 2022)

Why is it not Kona and why May ? Is this a covid thing ?


----------



## Stephenite (8 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Why is it not Kona and why May ? Is this a covid thing ?



They’re calling it world championship *2021*, so yeah it seems so. Maybe we’ll get WC 2022 later this year.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 May 2022)

This was the postponed 2021 Ironman World Champs. Never mind Norge KB: look at the British women: 4 in top 7.
https://stats.protriathletes.org/race/im-st-george-world-championships/2022/results





They are running the 2022 champs in Kona, for one last time (perhaps).
Here's a list of those so far qualified (PRO):
https://www.trirating.com/kona-2022/


----------



## cougie uk (28 May 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> This was the postponed 2021 Ironman World Champs. Never mind Norge KB: look at the British women: 4 in top 7.
> https://stats.protriathletes.org/race/im-st-george-world-championships/2022/results
> They are running the 2022 champs in Kona, for one last time (perhaps).
> Here's a list of those so far qualified (PRO):
> https://www.trirating.com/kona-2022/



Noooo. Why would they leave Kona ?


----------

